# Does Anybody Really Care?



## Lonewolf (Nov 10, 2015)

If I were to die tomorrow, who would really care? Who would be effected? Who would notice I wasn't here? Who would have guilt? I am like a water drop in a vast ocean!! People try to prevent it, but is that for their sake or mine? People tell me it will get better, but how long do you wait? I have given it some thought as to leaving notes but to be honest I feel that if a note is not left, it would be much more powerful,  anyone suffers from guilt and other emotions if I did ever succeed, it would only effect them if they had something to be guilty about!! They would probably deserve it? I don't actually think that anyone would even care!! I think many people that succeed in suicide aren't actually missed at all!! Never remembered!! Never existed!! That's fine for me, but there are those that have passed who deserve never to be forgotten and unfortunately have been!!


----------



## forgetmenot (Nov 10, 2015)

Yes will people will care  and no people do not forget the ones that leave    People are remembered because they leave their footprints where ever they go
You have touched other lives  and it is just your depression dam depression making you think if you leave no one will care.  I am sorry Lonewolf you are so sad I know how it feels  and  i would care ok  so please know that .


----------



## Daniel (Nov 10, 2015)

Have you read the book _When Things Fall Apart_ by Pema Chodron?   My therapist recommended it when I was overwhelmed with thoughts of death.   When Things Fall Apart Quotes

She also recommended the classic on depression, _Darkness Visible_.


----------



## PrincessX (Nov 10, 2015)

I also find David Burns books helpful. It's hard to do much at the beginning, because of the resistance against getting better that most people unconsciously feel. I am trying to finish the "Ten days to self esteem" now. It is like a notebook and the fact that it keeps you busy could be good at times. I can tell you that his system works. The website is good as well, if you are full of doubts like me.

In order to get started on this book, I was repeating positive affirmations ad nauseum, even though this is not the Burns theories, rather life coaches untested ideas, that sound really weird at times.
I guess some affirmations mist have hit the nail on the head, as they made me feel well enough to read self help books.


----------



## MHealthJo (Nov 11, 2015)

Peeple do care LW. From the other side, others can always see that the person convinced themself somehow that nobody would. But they are wrong. It is a shame.

Be sure to keep seeing your therapist LW if you still have access to that. Or let us know if you have hit a snag in case we might be able to help you figure out a way through it....


----------

